# Adventure before dementia



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

ADVENTURE BEFORE DEMENTIA

seen earlier today across back of a m/home with toad on the M5.
Thought it is a brilliant summary of attitude for many on here - is it subject to copyright :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Not us ! But I have either seen that motorhome somewhere or read the same on MHF.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That van was parked only 2 pitches from us at Pors Peron earlier this year :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> That van was parked only 2 pitches from us at Pors Peron earlier this year :lol:


I have a feeling that we saw it at Calais aire.......but that would have been a couple of years ago. I may be wrong and am wondering if it was in Skegness ! Sounds like they live up to the name and get about a bit.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I recall it was a little fiat Panda toad I think? black or dark anyway.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We saw it too - at Black Horse Farm CC site in Folkestone about 2 years ago.
Maybe there's a few vans got the same signage.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I like that........what was it again?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> I recall it was a little fiat Panda toad I think? black or dark anyway.


It was towing a Smart today - bit did not see it myself. Grandson made a special effort to call and tell me about it - he thought it was very appropriate for us.
It must have made an impression on him - usually only phones when he needs a couple of quid! 
:roll:

Alan


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Couple of quid nowadays? Ours seem to expect more!


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*slogan*

it was on the st mawes cc site a couple of weeks ago am sure it was a large autotrail tag axle black smart car with it.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: slogan*



boater said:


> it was on the st mawes cc site a couple of weeks ago am sure it was a large autotrail tag axle black smart car with it.


That sounds like it but felt sure it was an old fiat


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

JohnWebb said:


> Couple of quid nowadays? Ours seem to expect more!


What they expect and what they get is a good definition of an unbridgeable chasm, is it not? :lol: :lol:

Anyway, they have to learn the harsh facts of life and economics :wink:

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

tonyt said:


> I like that........what was it again?


Sorry - what was what :?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: slogan*



Techno100 said:


> boater said:
> 
> 
> > it was on the st mawes cc site a couple of weeks ago am sure it was a large autotrail tag axle black smart car with it.
> ...


If it was in St Mawes a couple of weeks ago it would fit with driving up the M5 today. Perhaps he's really living it up and bought a new toad :wink:

Alan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Many of them around, jumpers, hoodies, t.shirts.

This one may be the best for MH.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adventure-before-Dementia-Novelty-Car-Bumper-sticker-/190385662666

Mandy


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Coimpletely new to me - I must lead a very sheltered life :lol: 

Alan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You may be all talking about different units, they were selling Adventure before dementia graphics at the Peterborough show 2 years ago, so probably a few out there.

Paul.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

alhod said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > I like that........what was it again?
> ...


Half past four.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

It wasn't this one was it?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99112-.html

Lorna


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We were going to put that on but forgot why :?: 
So had this put on instead... :lol:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

picture was too big..it says
The Happy Wanderers

We´re on the road to nowhere :lol: 8)


----------

